# Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables - 2015 Q2



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

First credit goes to _vishu_ka_ for his idea of TDF's own GPU Hierarchy Chart


Graphics Cards from both the companies have been grouped together with similar overall performance.This Chart shows approximate performance hierarchy of available gpus.The Top tier contains the Highest performing Graphics card and performance decreases as you go down the tiers.This chart is useful as General guideline,but not as a gpu comparison resource.It is advisable to look at gaming benchmarks before making purchase decisions. 


*ThinkDigit Forum GPU Hierarchy Chart

*​
*​NVIDIA**AMD*​*GTX  TITAN Z**R9 295X2**GTX 690 , TITAN X , GTX 980Ti**HD 7990                    **GTX 780Ti , GTX TITAN Black
GTX 980**GTX 780 , GTX 970 , GTX TITAN                                  **R9 290 , R9 290X , R9 390X , R9 390**GTX 770 , GTX 680                 **R9 280X , HD 7970 Ghz , R9 380**GTX 670 , GTX 960**HD 7970 , R9 280 , R9 285**GTX 660Ti , GTX 760**R9 270X , HD 7950 
 HD 7870 LE (XT) , **R9 270 , R7 370**GTX 660**HD 7870 **GTX 650Ti Boost , GTX 750Ti**HD 7850 , R7 265 **GTX 650 Ti , GTX 750**R7 260X , HD 7790**HD 7770 , R7 260 , R7 360**GTX 650 , GT 740 (Gddr5)**HD 7750 (Gddr5) , R7 250 (Gddr5)**GT 730 (Gddr5)**HD 7750 (Gddr3) , R7 250 (Gddr3)**GT 640 (Gddr3) , GT 730 (Gddr3)**HD 7730 (Gddr5)**HD 7730 (Gddr3) , R7 240**GT 630 (Gddr3) , GT 620**HD 6570 **GT 610 **HD 6450 *




*Graphics Cards Thermal Design Power (TDP) List*


*​NVIDIA**TDP*(Watts)*AMD**TDP(*Watts*)**GTX TITAN Z**375**R9 295X2**500**GTX TITAN X**250**R9 290X**300**GTX 980Ti**250**R9 390X**275**GTX TITAN BLACK**250**R9 380**190**GTX 980**165**R9 290**300**GTX 970**165**R9 280X**250**GTX 960**120**R9 280**200**GTX 780Ti**250**R9 285**190**GTX 780**250**R9 270X**180**GTX 770**230**R9 270**150**GTX 760**170**R7 265**150**GTX 690**300**R7 260X**115**GTX 680**375**R7 260**95**GTX 670**170**HD 7990**375**GTX 660Ti**150**HD 7970**250**GTX 660**140**HD 7950**200**GTX 650Ti Boost**140**HD 7870**190**GTX 750Ti**60**HD 7850**150**GTX 750**55**HD 7790**85**GTX 650**64**HD 7770**80**GT 740**64**HD 7750**55**GT 730**23**R7 250**65**GT 640**65**R7 240**30**GT 630**65**HD 7730**47**GT 620**49**HD 6670**66**GT 610**29**HD 6570**44**HD 6450**18*




* Power Supply Requirement For Graphics Cards*​

*  Graphics Card List**Recommended Power Supply**PCI-E Connectors**​NVIDIA**:
GT 610,620,630,640,730,740
GTX 750, 750Ti

AMD: 
HD 6450,6670,7730,7750**ANTEC BP300P**NOT NEEDED**​NVIDIA**:
GTX 650,650Ti,650Ti Boost,660,960

**AMD**:
HD 7770,7790,7850,R7 260X,260,265,370,360
**ANTEC VP450P**6 PIN X 1**​NVIDIA**:
GTX 660Ti,670,760,680,970,980

**AMD**:
HD 7870,7870 LE,7950,R9 270X,270,380
**SEASONIC S12II 520

ANTEC VP550

CORSAIR GS 600
**6 PIN X 2**​NVIDIA**:
GTX 770,780,780Ti,TITAN X/Black ,GTX 980Ti

**AMD**:
R9 280X,290,290X,390X,390,HD 7970
**SEASONIC S12II 620

SEASONIC M12II 650

CORSAIR TX 650v2
**6 PIN X 1 
       +
8 PIN X 1**​NVIDIA**:
GTX 690 , TITAN Z

**AMD**:
HD 7990**SEASONIC MII 750

CORSAIR TX 750v2

CORSAIR AX760

**GTX 690/TITAN Z - 8 PIN X 2

HD 7990 - 8 PIN X 3*






*Laptop Gpu** Hierarchy Chart*​

*NVIDIA**  AMD**GTX 980M**GTX 970M**GTX 880M**GTX 780M ,GTX 680MX , **GTX 775M , GTX 870M**


**HD 8970M , R9 M290X**
**GTX 680M , GTX 770M ,GTX 675MX ,GTX 675M , GTX 670MX
**
**
HD 7950M , HD 7970M**GTX 765M ,GTX 760M ,GTX 670M

**HD 8870M ,HD 7870M**GTX 755M , GTX 660M , GT 650M GT 750M

**HD 8850M ,HD 7850M ,HD 8790M**GT 745M , GT 740M

**HD 7770M , HD 8770M , HD 7750M

**GT 730M ,GT 645M ,GT 640M ,GT 735M
**HD 8830M ,HD 7730M ,HD 8690M ,HD 8750M

**GT 635M ,GT 630M ,GT 720M

**HD 7690M ,HD 8670M ,HD 7670M ,HD 8750M

**GT 710M ,GT 625M ,GT 620M

**HD 8850M ,HD 7590M ,HD 7650M ,HD 7570M ,HD 7630M , HD 7610M

**GT 610M

**HD 7530M , HD 8330M , HD 7370M*


*

Laptop Gpu Max Power Consumption List

*
*NVIDIA**MAX POWER(*Watts*)**AMD**MAX POWER(*Watts*)**GTX 980M**100**HD 8970M**100**GTX 970M**81**R9 M290X**100**GTX 880M**122**HD 7950M**75**GTX 780M**122**HD 7970M**100**GTX 680MX**122**HD 8870M**50**GTX 680M**100**HD 7870M**45**GTX 775M**100**HD 8850M**45**GTX 770M**75**HD 7850M**40**GTX 675MX**100**HD 8790M**35**GTX 675M**100**HD 7770M**32**GTX 765M**75**HD 8770M **20**GTX 760M**50**HD 7750M**28**GTX 755M**75**HD 8830M**35**GTX 660M**50**HD 7730M**25**GT 750M**50**HD 8690M**GT 745M**45**HD 8750M**20**GT 740M**45**HD 7690M**20**GT 650M**45**HD 8670M**60**GT 645M**33**HD 7670M**20**GT 640M**32**HD 8750M**20**GT 635M**35**HD 8850M **45**GT 735M**17**HD 7590M**18**GT 730M**33**HD 7650M**20**GT 630M**33**HD 7570M**13**GT 720M**25**HD 7630M**20**GT 625M**15**HD 7610M**20**GT 620M**15**HD 7530M**11**GT 710M**15**HD 8330M**15**GT 610M**12**HD 7370M**11*


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 21, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> I think toms one is really good - Graphics Card Performance Hierarchy Chart - Best Graphics Cards For The Money: October 2013
> 
> They will update with new cards soon



Yeah its quite good but a bit messy with mobility. Also everything should be on TDF so we need not go to Tomshardware nd other (i mean Indian tedka)


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 21, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

+10 to this ^^. I pointed out it before. TDF pages should have more in-house info and benchmarks.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

noble idea but who's gonna take the initiative ?


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> +10 to this ^^. I pointed out it before. TDF pages should have more in-house info and benchmarks.



This is exactly what i meant.... there should not be any need to go on other sites.
Plus most of all some products are not launched in INDIA so its better not to include in list and prune the list a bit which makes it easier to comprehend!!



topgear said:


> noble idea but who's gonna take the initiative ?



why dont u do it bro.... i can't do it even after 10yrs coz my knowledge can be judged by knowing that i got to knew 2 months back only when i joined TDF that gaphics gard are called GPU!!


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> *ThinkDigit Forum GPU Hierarchy Chart
> 
> **i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a506/ASHISH650/UntitledFFFFFF_zps9b262420.png



What about R7 240 (AFAIK AMD launched R7 250X, 260X n R9 270X,290X where did this 240 came from)
A bit of final touch and this should be made sticky!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

ok buddy will update it soon.

Edit : updated


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

+1... how do i REP u?? or how can i give u LIKE??
I think it should be made sticky!!
THNX btw


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

7970 and 760 are not in the same league. put it on with 7950. also add one more column which specifies the gpu to be selected from each list(considering the current price scenarios.).


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> 7970 and 760 are not in the same league. put it on with 7950. also add one more column which specifies the gpu to be selected from each list(considering the current price scenarios.).



With new drivers scene is different 760 is almost performs same as 7970 

- *tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/perfrel_1600.gif

yes best value for money chart- will update soon


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> With new drivers scene is different 760 is almost performs same as 7970
> 
> - *tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/perfrel_1600.gif
> 
> yes best value for money chart- will update soon



can you post the website link from where you post this picture?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> can you post the website link from where you post this picture?




NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3 GB Review | techPowerUp



thanks


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

make a google spreadsheet or a table if you don't want to rely on 3rd party servers  .. it will be much easier to update.

BTW, make room for R9 270 and R7 240.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

also what about adding two more columns  like "recommended/minimum power supply(single card)" and "recommended/minimum power supply(CF/SLI)" with specifying models of psu also?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> also what about adding two more columns  like "recommended/minimum power supply(single card)" and "recommended/minimum power supply(CF/SLI)" with specifying models of psu also?



Lol.ya will do it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> Lol.ya will do it



lots of work to do,right?


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> also what about adding two more columns  like "recommended/minimum power supply(single card)" and "recommended/minimum power supply(CF/SLI)" with specifying models of psu also?



sounds like gr8 idea..... it will be quite handy!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> lots of work to do,right?



ya.any think more you want ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> ya.any think more you want ?



5 columns are more than enough for now. let others suggest if something else can be included


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

DONE


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

its ok now. How about creating a new thread for this and make it sticky?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> its ok now. How about creating a new thread for this and make it sticky?



 i think mod can merge the post and can make this as sticky or  might new thread


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> i think mod can merge the post and can make this as sticky or  might new thread



then mods may decide what to do.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3 GB Review | techPowerUp


according to that source r9 270x is best bang for buck as it performs only 6% slower than gtx 760 while costing almost 25% less.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Made the necessary changes so ASHISH65 can update the thread.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

780ti is faster than Titan and 690.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

^^not 690


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

my thread changed  ..... ohh its for a noble work


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

nice work ashish65


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



vishu_ka said:


> my thread changed  ..... ohh its for a noble work



yeah Kudos to you for the idea of TDF's own GPU hierarchy list without depending on any other 3rd party websites. Added your name to the first post


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

^^ hey TG i ideate d it long back in OC section  nobody replied.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

now I remember but you should have made a thread back then but anyway do you want your name on the first post ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

^^if i said yes, would you put it there   no need sir, i have names in places


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 26, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



topgear said:


> yeah Kudos to you for the idea of TDF's own GPU hierarchy list without depending on any other 3rd party websites. Added your name to the first post



Seriously bro u people have been too generous.... thnx for writing the name!
Most important is we added something for TDF members and PSU recommendations is hell of a idea...
ASHISH65 u rockkkkk buddy


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 26, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

great efforts by op and pak ashish. i wish we could have some TDF game benchmarks charts as well, but that clearly requires members to OWN the cards in the first place, from all the way up from 780ti down to 270


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

There should be more alternatives provided for PSU. For someone with a Corsair service center nearby, a Corsair PSU would make more sense no matter how much better the Seasonic counterpart is.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 26, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Updated with Multigpu psu requirements 

NOTE : For clear visible of chart,use Neo Tdf members theme


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^if i said yes, would you put it there   no need sir, i have names in places



I know you'd reply like this 



vishu_ka said:


> Seriously bro u people have been too generous.... thnx for writing the name!
> Most important is we added something for TDF members and PSU recommendations is hell of a idea...
> ASHISH65 u rockkkkk buddy



nah, I just don't want to hurt the feelings of anyone .. it's not easy to understand human mind 



vishu_ka said:


> my thread changed  ..... ohh its for a noble work



I don't know why did you get shocked and surprised but sooner or later the necessary changes the thread needed is going to happen anyhow.  Anyway, let's continue with the topic and contribute to the the thread's main cause.

BTW, how about we remove few obsolete cards which are not available on the market like GTX 580, HD 5450, GTX 560 ti ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



topgear said:


> BTW, how about we remove few obsolete cards which are not available on the market like GTX 580, HD 5450, GTX 560 ti ?



I agree. 5450 is still  a good entry level card those who dont have onboard gpu and i think it needs to be there until something new comes around 2k.



ASHISH65 said:


> Updated with Multigpu psu requirements
> 
> NOTE : For clear visible of chart,use Neo Tdf members theme



thats good. Coolermaster V1000,Seasonic SS1050-XM etc. are also good fpr crossfiring/Sli-ing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

> While recommending PSU, please also consider the fact that it is very very easy to overclock graphic cards and hence most users will ultimately do so. SO suggest a PSU with slightly higher Wattage.

> Antec BP300P is not enough for GTX 640 considering complete PC. A basic FX 6300 rig will require c~295 W (eXtreme Power Supply Calculator) which is very very close to PSU's maximum Wattage.

> VP450P is also not enough for GTX660 or 7850 with complete PC.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> > While recommending PSU, please also consider the fact that it is very very easy to overclock graphic cards and hence most users will ultimately do so. SO suggest a PSU with slightly higher Wattage.
> 
> > Antec BP300P is not enough for GTX 640 considering complete PC. A basic FX 6300 rig will require c~295 W (eXtreme Power Supply Calculator) which is very very close to PSU's maximum Wattage.
> 
> > VP450P is also not enough for GTX660 or 7850 with complete PC.



For hd 7850 and gtx 660 antec vp450p is enough .the whole system load will not even cross 300w with highest end cpu

see this with Intel Core i7-3960X setup

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5625/44655.png




Gt 640 1gb ddr3 have max 50w psu consumption (even less than hd 7750).It will be fine emo
Antec BP300 have 276w max output


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 28, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Updated :
 > Removed all old gen gpu which are not available
 >Placed Titan one tier below
 >added r9 270 and hd 7950 boost


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

A Heartiest Thanks to:---> @ASHISH65 + @vishu_ka for enriching us with *one look quick solution* about the GPU + PSU.
Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Pak Ashish and Harshil and TG, sincerest thanks for the above list truly needed and raises the TDF bar higher *proud member*   ...now can you guys please put a lil more effort once again to derive a Mobile GPU hierarchy chart and the power usage. That is the most rarest thing found in any tech forum. Lot many people are seeking it and get confused by nomenclature, vague information and especially  ZERO information about the power usage. Kindly take it up guys for the betterment of laptop and gaming notebook buyers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> Pak Ashish and Harshil and TG, sincerest thanks for the above list truly needed and raises the TDF bar higher *proud member*   ...now can you guys please put a lil more effort once again to derive a Mobile GPU hierarchy chart and the power usage. That is the most rarest thing found in any tech forum. Lot many people are seeking it and get confused by nomenclature, vague information and especially  ZERO information about the power usage. Kindly take it up guys for the betterment of laptop and gaming notebook buyers.



Well said buddy. More hierarchy lists like this should be done for several others products as well.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> Pak Ashish and Harshil and TG, sincerest thanks for the above list truly needed and raises the TDF bar higher *proud member*   ...now can you guys please put a lil more effort once again to derive a Mobile GPU hierarchy chart and the power usage. That is the most rarest thing found in any tech forum. Lot many people are seeking it and get confused by nomenclature, vague information and especially  ZERO information about the power usage. Kindly take it up guys for the betterment of laptop and gaming notebook buyers.



Iam working on it - will post it later

Pak ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> Iam working on it - will post it later
> 
> Pak ??



Working on mobile GPU list?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Working on mobile GPU list?



yes chart almost complete

updated laptop gpu chart


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> Iam working on it - will post it later
> 
> Pak ??



its a way of saying "Sir"in Indonesian 

The GPU chart is good enough, there is a GT840M seriously!! :0 *raising eyebrow* 8xx supposed to be the Maxwell Start up or am terribly wrong here!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> its a way of saying "Sir"in Indonesian
> 
> The GPU chart is good enough, there is a GT840M seriously!! :0 *raising eyebrow* 8xx supposed to be the Maxwell Start up or am terribly wrong here!



i need more suggestion on chart-anything more gpu to put or replace.

gpu power usage chart coming soon



sam_738844 said:


> its a way of saying "Sir"in Indonesian
> !



Please do not use that,iam way younger than you


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

talking about gpus can we get some APU GPUs on the list ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> i need more suggestion on chart-anything more gpu to put or replace.
> 
> gpu power usage chart coming soon
> 
> ...



respect never came of age. 
btw....notebookcheck->

_"The NVIDIA GeForce GT 840M is an upcoming mid-range laptop graphics card. It should be based on the Maxwell architecture. It was first leaked in the maintenance and service guide of the HP Envy 15 / TouchSmart 15 laptops. HP describes the GPU option as N15S-GT GeForce 840M with 2048 MB of dedicated video memory (256 MB x 16 DDR3 960 MHz x 4 pcs, 1 GHz bridge to 960 MHz) and as an alternative to the existing GeForce GT 740M and 750M. "_

so we could exclude this?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Awesum work guys, however isn't 780Ti faster than 690 and titan ???


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

faster than titan, touches 690 in some games, doesn't beat it at all.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> faster than titan, touches 690 in some games, doesn't beat it at all.



Hmmm interesting indeed.

Although 690 in practicality is 2 x 680's clubbed in 1 card, 780Ti unbeatably still is the king of Single GPU based cards ... 

780Ti is released 1 year after 690 hence I am assuming driver and latest game support for 780Ti should be better...


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

^^which 780ti version you bought?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

I think I saw Asus GTX760 Mars GPU which is faster than 280X using nvidia new drivers.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



bavusani said:


> I think I saw Asus GTX760 Mars GPU which is faster than 280X using nvidia new drivers.



Gtx 760 Mars is Dual gpu which is even faster than gtx 780ti and titan 

how can you compare 2 x 760 vs r9 280x


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

guys brace yourself for Vesuvius  this is going to take the top spot.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Great! Why don't mods STICKY it?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



topgear said:


> guys brace yourself for Vesuvius  this is going to take the top spot.



That Card will Contribute to Global Warming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



topgear said:


> guys brace yourself for Vesuvius  this is going to take the top spot.



What is this Vesuvius a GPU or what?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



bavusani said:


> What is this Vesuvius a GPU or what?



Rumor: Radeon R9-290X-X2 to Bring Double the Hawaii?

2 x 290x


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> That Card will Contribute to Global Warming



Indeed and just because of Vesuvius we may get to see a GTX 790 from Nvidia


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 7, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^which 780ti version you bought?



I got 2 x EVGA Superclocked 780Ti's wo/ACX Cooler as I intend to install custom water loop using EKWB probably in next few weeks...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



topgear said:


> Indeed and just because of Vesuvius we may get to see a GTX 790 from Nvidia



Also TITAN Ultra


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> Also TITAN Ultra



these card will increase power cuts lol


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> these card will increase power cuts lol



 It's Max power will be 250w - same as 760 Mars

Whereas Gtx 790 - 350w max power


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

if u  could include the price range option in table it would be great also if you could include a desktop gpu to compare laptop gpu (equivalent i mean ) it would help lot of people who are struggling what to buy laptop or desktop for gaming..........


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



gta0gagan said:


> if u  could include the price range option in table it would be great also if you could include a desktop gpu to compare laptop gpu (equivalent i mean ) it would help lot of people who are struggling what to buy laptop or desktop for gaming..........



Good idea, I can help with that. Also I think the mobile segment needs one more column. OP mixed GTX 780M ,GTX 680MX ,GTX 680M, GTX 775M ,GTX 770M ,GTX 675MX  and GTX 675M. 
There is almost 1.8x difference between GTX 770m and GTX 780m. Meanwhile GTX 780m is more than twice as fast as GT 675m(Fermi). 

Put GTX 880m,GTX 780m,GTX 680mx, GTX 775m, HD 8970M ,HD 7970M and Radeon R9 M290X in the top category.
Put GTX 680m(Fermi),GTX 770m,GTX 670MX, GTX 675MX ,GTX 675M and HD 7950M in the penultimate category.

Consider putting mobile SLI cards too as they are pretty rare.
As a reference between Desktop and mobile cards.
GTX 770=GT 755m SLI=GTX 680m=GT 650Ti
GTX 780m=GTX 880m=GTX 660Ti
GTX 780m SLI=GTX TITAN.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



seamon said:


> GTX 770=GT 755m SLI=GTX 680m=GT 650Ti
> GTX 780m=GTX 880m=GTX 660Ti
> GTX 780m SLI=GTX TITAN.


you sure u got ur figures right???


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



gta0gagan said:


> you sure u got ur figures right???



100% sure.

- - - Updated - - -

I mean they obviously can't be 100% similar. Take plus minus 5%.

- - - Updated - - -

Also GTX 880m is equalt to GTX 660Ti OC because it is essentially an OC over the GTX 780m.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

whoever did this is awesome


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Requesting OP to include GTX 750 / Ti and AMD R7 265 / R9 280


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



topgear said:


> Requesting OP to include GTX 750 / Ti and AMD R7 265 / R9 280



You are a supermod, so are you not allowed to edit someone else's post?


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

it is allowed if there is some offending material in that post


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Guys i will update chart in few days, currently busy with Exams  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] thanks for suggestion, i will work on that


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

&^ Waiting for updates


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



abhijeet.ak said:


> I got 2 x EVGA Superclocked 780Ti's wo/ACX Cooler as I intend to install custom water loop using EKWB probably in next few weeks...



where r u buying from.


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

bro u r recommending ANTEC VP 450p for R7 260x and here 400-520W Power Supply Units Roundup . Page 12 - X-bit labs
 they say "The Antec VP450P is a real disappointment. Being highly efficient, this PSU has a very unstable +5V voltage, poor fan speed regulation (the fan accelerates linearly right from the start) and an undeservedly high price. It is only cheaper than the other Antec in this review, but the latter is free from the mentioned downsides and offers much more power on the +12V rail."...... Corsair CX 430 is recommended over it!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



seamon said:


> You are a supermod, so are you not allowed to edit someone else's post?



Mods can do it but Op is still active on the forum. So doing this won't be a good idea unless there's some special need / request.


----------



## gamerbloke (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



gamerbloke said:


> bro u r recommending ANTEC VP 450p for R7 260x and here 400-520W Power Supply Units Roundup . Page 12 - X-bit labs
> they say "The Antec VP450P is a real disappointment. Being highly efficient, this PSU has a very unstable +5V voltage, poor fan speed regulation (the fan accelerates linearly right from the start) and an undeservedly high price. It is only cheaper than the other Antec in this review, but the latter is free from the mentioned downsides and offers much more power on the +12V rail."...... Corsair CX 430 is recommended over it!!



??????????


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Nice find there but newer Corsair CX 430v2 also had / have issues of using lower grade components.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*



gamerbloke said:


> ??????????



have been using antec vp450p for over an year now. never had any problems like random shut downs or restarts. it is not noisy either. of-course with larger loads on the psu it may become noisy. but usually those loads is a result of gaming  and my 2 ears are dedicated to hear sound from games, not from a psu .
and +5 is the most stable one at +4.972v for my unit. dont have the equipments to measure the spikes though.


----------



## bee (Jun 4, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Requesting to add R7 250x if possible


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 5, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

can the font size be reduced?


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

I think this will help :

R7 265 / 260X [ HD 7790 ] / 260

R7 250X [ HD 7770 ] / > HD7750 > 250 [ HD 7730 ] / 240

R5 230 [ HD 6450 ]

BTW, R9 295x and R9 280 should to be added as well.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 1, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

need to update ... please asap..


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Removed other thread from sticky. Formatted the structure. Thanks [MENTION=149570]ASHISH65[/MENTION] !


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

Any benchmarks for 3xx series


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 23, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2*

*Changelog*:

>Updated gpu chart with new cards
>Updated PSU Chart
>Updated Laptop gpu chart
>Removed all old gen gpu's

*Added:*
> New Gpu TDP list
> New Laptop Gpu TDP list


ANY Suggestions are welcome 

 @Faun  could you change the thread title to " Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables 2015 Q2 "


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables - 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> *Changelog*:
> 
> >Updated gpu chart with new cards
> >Updated PSU Chart
> ...



Thanks ! Changed.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 23, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables - 2015 Q2*

Great list and really appreciate the effort in compiling them. Definitely gonna help me trimming down the list for my rig upgrade XD


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables - 2015 Q2*



ASHISH65 said:


> *Changelog*:
> 
> >Updated gpu chart with new cards
> >Updated PSU Chart
> ...



GTX 870M is missing from the laptop charts. Other than that, great work!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2015)

*re: Graphics Cards Hierarchy Chart & PSU Tables - 2015 Q2*

[MENTION=149570]ASHISH65[/MENTION] bhai..

Add Fury X to the list. Reviews are out.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2018)

I have unstuck this thread. May be we would need a new hierarchy post.


----------

